# Flute



## The Member Who Forgot

Who wrote your favourite flute concerto please?
I am looking for advice, point me in the right direction if you please?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ibert's is lovely, and Mozart wrote two wonderful concerti as well.


----------



## Balthazar

^ I second Mozart's flute concertos. 

For something a little different, check out his Concerto for Flute and Harp, K299.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'd probably choose Ligeti's but it shares twin billing with the oboe. I could do with to getting to know Carl Nielsen's better.

Mozart disliked composing for the flute - he was commissioned to write three for flute alone but discreetly avoided doing the final one.


----------



## haydnfan

Nielsen, J. C. Bach, Vivaldi, Aho and Mozart.


----------



## joen_cph

Saariaho´s is my favourite one.


----------



## omega

Ibert
Chaminade (_Concertino_) is... _lovely_, that is the accurate word.
Mozart (the two for solo flute, but don't forget the one for flute and harp!)
Vivaldi, all the opus 10
Nielsen

And for more contemporary works, this CD is excellent:







(Dalbavie, Jarrell, Pintscher)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Reinecke Concerto is lovely.

Mercadante's 4 Concertos, particularly the E minor.


Two 20th century rarities:

Hisatada Otaka Flute Concerto

Aaron Avshalomov Flute Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm not a fan of concertos generally, so I like what Ned Rorem did in his flute concerto. It's not so much a concerto as a suite for orchestra featuring a flute.


----------



## QuietGuy

Cécile Chaminade wrote a wonderful Flute Concertino (opus 107) score and parts available on IMSLP. About 8 minutes long, it's delightful from beginning to end!


----------



## Skilmarilion

joen_cph said:


> Saariaho´s is my favourite one.


Listening to this now.

All I'll say is: Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## dwindladwayne

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Reinecke Concerto is lovely.
> 
> Mercadante's 4 Concertos, particularly the E minor.
> 
> Two 20th century rarities:
> 
> Hisatada Otaka Flute Concerto
> 
> Aaron Avshalomov Flute Concerto


That's exactly my same choice, but you wrote it first 
Mercadante's E minor flute concerto is of rare elegance and refinement.


----------



## Rik1

For something very dark, flashy and stirring try CPE Bach's D minor flute concerto or his A minor one. The last movement of the D minor concerto in particular is a real dramatic show stopper. These are quite operatic concerti.

My favourite flute concerto though is Michel Blavet's one in A minor. It is a very small 'chamber' piece, scored only for 2 violins, bass and keyboard along with the flute. But it's very French, lots to do and very beautiful.


----------



## Aramis

Devienne Devienne DEVIENNEEEEEEEEEEEE

How come even Huilunsoittaja, the local expert on all matters flute neglected possibly the best flute-devoted virtuoso composer of classical/early romantic era?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aramis said:


> Devienne Devienne DEVIENNEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> How come even Huilunsoittaja, the local expert on all matters flute neglected possibly the best flute-devoted virtuoso composer of classical/early romantic era?


Well why did you forget QUANTZ who wrote upwards of 300 Sonatas of various settings and 300 Concertos? 

I don't plan on learning any Devienne or Quantz any time soon, that's why.


----------



## brotagonist

I was just listening to Penderecki's marvellous Flute Concerto a couple of days ago, with Irena Grafenauer playing flute and Penderecki conducting the Sinfonietta Cracovia.


----------



## Aramis

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well why did you forget QUANTZ who wrote upwards of 300 Sonatas of various settings and 300 Concertos?


I didn't, I just don't find his flute works interesting enough to recommend them. In flute repertoire, Quantz stands for quanztity, Devienne stands for deviennity of the music.


----------



## Rik1

Aramis said:


> I didn't, I just don't find his flute works interesting enough to recommend them. In flute repertoire, Quantz stands for quanztity, Devienne stands for deviennity of the music.


There are a few very high quality underrated Quantz works buried in that 600 odd works for flute. But most are fairly generic (though nice) and follow the same compositional pattern. The good ones are hard to find, because much of it isn't published or even recorded so probably not worth researching unless you are keen on Quantz.


----------



## jurianbai

I have start listening to few flute quartets, apart from well known Mozart's FQ, I find Reicha's 3 Flute quartets Op.98 is outstanding one.


----------



## WhoseLineFan

This is who I like to listen to.


----------



## fluteman

Some good responses here. For me, the best 21st century flute concerto, so far, is by Peteris Vasks. In the 20th century for flute and orchestra, Ibert, Nielsen, Jolivet concertos, Rampal's transcription of the Khachaturian violin concerto, Leonard Bernstein's Halil, Griffes' Poem.


----------

